# Guaranteed Hourly Pay is BS



## lazyforaname (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm very new to Uber and I only drive UberEats. This past weekend there was a "guaranteed $22 hourly" promo on Saturday and Sunday between specified times. The promo said, "To qualify for this incentive, you must complete at least 1 trip per hour..." When I checked the app today, I see that I got the promo for Saturday but not for Sunday.

The guarantee hours on Sunday were from 11am-2pm and then again from 5pm-8pm. Between 11 and 12, i did 2 deliveries, so I thought I was good for that hour. Unfortunately, those were the only 2 deliveries during that promo period. I figured that I'd get the $22 for that hour and not for the other 2 hours because I didn't do any deliveries then. The later shift, I managed to get a delivery between 5 and 6, and then another between 6 and 7. Again, I thought that I would get the guarantee for those 2 hours, but not the third hour. By my calculations (and the wording of the promo), I was getting $66 gross for Sunday.

I checked the app today and I see the bonus for Saturday, but it says that I didn't qualify for either shift Sunday. It says that I didn't qualify because: "your trips per hour(0.69) was below the required level (1)." What kind of BS is that?! I think they're logic is that the promo was for 3 hours, so I had to complete 3 trips at any time during that window to qualify for the guarantee. (The window was 4 hours on Saturday and I did 5 trips, so I qualified.) That is not what the promo said. As I see it, I should get the bonus for 3 of the 6 total hours on Sunday because I did the requisite "1 trip per hour." 

Am I the only one misunderstanding this?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

lazyforaname said:


> I'm very new to Uber and I only drive UberEats. This past weekend there was a "guaranteed $22 hourly" promo on Saturday and Sunday between specified times. The promo said, "To qualify for this incentive, you must complete at least 1 trip per hour..." When I checked the app today, I see that I got the promo for Saturday but not for Sunday.
> 
> The guarantee hours on Sunday were from 11am-2pm and then again from 5pm-8pm. Between 11 and 12, i did 2 deliveries, so I thought I was good for that hour. Unfortunately, those were the only 2 deliveries during that promo period. I figured that I'd get the $22 for that hour and not for the other 2 hours because I didn't do any deliveries then. The later shift, I managed to get a delivery between 5 and 6, and then another between 6 and 7. Again, I thought that I would get the guarantee for those 2 hours, but not the third hour. By my calculations (and the wording of the promo), I was getting $66 gross for Sunday.
> 
> ...


Nope you gotta cover the whole period of the promo. If it's 6 hours straight then you gotta do 6 rides or whatever the per hour requirment.

Before when we had hourly promos in my city, like a year ago, we had 24/7 hourly running, I would go out at midnight, hammer out 10-15 rides by 6am I was in bed, app still online for the next 4-9 hours sleeping online making $17 per hour. Those were the days.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you're going to do guaranteed hours, you must complete the blocks.


----------



## lazyforaname (Dec 21, 2016)

Now I understand how they do it, but that isn't how the guarantee is worded. I was out there for the full time during both promo blocks, but I only received 2 pings each block.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

lazyforaname said:


> I'm very new to Uber and I only drive UberEats. This past weekend there was a "guaranteed $22 hourly" promo on Saturday and Sunday between specified times. The promo said, "To qualify for this incentive, you must complete at least 1 trip per hour..." When I checked the app today, I see that I got the promo for Saturday but not for Sunday.
> 
> The guarantee hours on Sunday were from 11am-2pm and then again from 5pm-8pm. Between 11 and 12, i did 2 deliveries, so I thought I was good for that hour. Unfortunately, those were the only 2 deliveries during that promo period. I figured that I'd get the $22 for that hour and not for the other 2 hours because I didn't do any deliveries then. The later shift, I managed to get a delivery between 5 and 6, and then another between 6 and 7. Again, I thought that I would get the guarantee for those 2 hours, but not the third hour. By my calculations (and the wording of the promo), I was getting $66 gross for Sunday.
> 
> ...


They are not guarantees. There is no such thing as guaranteed earnings with Uberlyft; hourlies are just a plain old performance-related bonus scheme.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

lazyforaname said:


> Now I understand how they do it, but that isn't how the guarantee is worded. I was out there for the full time during both promo blocks, but I only received 2 pings each block.


and this is how the guarantees work, it's either busy enough that the guarantee doesn't pay anything, or you come up short of the requirements through no fault of your own because business is just too slow.

the minimum number of trips per hour is the big one that disqualifies people, that or getting pings 30+ minutes away that count against your acceptance rate.

When i chased guarantees/promos they broke down into 3 outcomes.

1. I exceeded the guarantee by a wide margin
2. The guarantee paid out a very small amount of money. (no joke one time i got $1.92 on a $30 an hour garuntee)
3. I failed to meet the requirements

The trips per hour is the one that really peeved me off, 100% acceptance rate and .85 trips per hour, and no love.

One time i had a 5 hour $30 per hour guarantee
To increase my odds of actually getting the guarantee to pay out I did this trick which was to go out to the college (UCF) and accept every ping that comes my way. and most of them out there were in the $2.25- $5 range going to the driver. It's really easy to get the 2 an hour i needed.

Believe it or not this was the easiest way to hit the guarantees and it usually paid out ginormous amounts of money because i could knock out 2+ 2.5 $5 trips an hour.

with 2 hours to go i got a fare that was going about 1.5 hours away (it only paid out no joke $40, so i take them, by the time i'm done i can't possibly get anything in the right market that counts on the guarantee, after that point i had spent so much time i couldn't possibly get the required number per hour and the hours i spent doing trips that were $2.25- $10 a piece got wiped out an I ended up with less than $13 an hour and 1.85 trips per hour compared to the 2 trips an hour i needed.

for those 5 hours i had a 100% acceptance rate, and instead of the $98 payout (what you seriously get after uber fees) i had less than $60 and no garuntee. Or less than 40% of the face value of the $30 an hour guarantee, despite having driven over 180 miles total and i was online for the entire 5 hours.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

when u get those garr. their computer will not let you keep getting those students. it will throw you that 25 mile ride so they dont have to pay you...anything.been thier done that . and its always one that ruins 2nd hour garr.


----------



## gsr717 (Nov 19, 2016)

im confused.. i had a guarantee of $26/hr 11am-2pm. i only did 1 delivery and was paid even though i was marked being online for only .089 hrs


----------



## eric1003sc (Nov 29, 2016)

That isn't true. I do UberEATS full time. I work during he guaranteed hours and I can tell you that you don't have to work those full blocks. I worked 1-2 hours and I get paid hourly


----------



## lazyforaname (Dec 21, 2016)

I think I'm going to try to contact them tonight. With the way everything is worded (including the help file), I think I'm entitled to the guarantee for those 3 hours.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

The trips per hour is to the exact minute. My guarantees have been 1.5 trips/hr in a 3 hour block. You would have to do EXACTLY 3 trips in EXACTLY 2.0 hrs to get it. If you go over by 1 minute. Your trip per hr would reduce to 1.48 trips/hr and you don't get the guarantee.

I take a screen shot of the exact moment I log in...if it is slow, and I know I can only get 3...I set my alarm to remind me to log off at Exactly 2 hrs later. I take a screen shot of that also.

The suck is when you are almost at the drop off point and you go over the 2 hrs - even by a few minutes. Guarantee is lost because there is usually not enough time to pick up a 4th delivery before the block ends.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

Lyft guarantees are in one-hour blocks. Uber is for the entire block, but is based on time online.

So let's say the requirement is 1 trip per hour, and the block is 4 hours long. If you do 2 trips and are online for 1.99 hours, you get the guarantee for 1.99 hours. If you are online for 2.01 hours you don't get the guarantee.

It does become a guessing game. Say your requirement is 0.5 trips/hour and you get a trip early in the block. As you get close to the 2 hour mark, you have to decide whether to stay online or not.

I had one time the block was 12AM-3AM and the requirement was 0.5 trips/hour. I got a request around 12:15AM but then it went dead. Around 1:45AM I went offline and drove to a local bar. At 1:57 or so I went back online, figuring I would either get a request in the next 12 minutes or so or just quit for the night.

I did what another poster did too. At one time we had 24-hour guarantees here requiring 0.5 rides/hour. I live 60 miles from a large city that's very busy. Sometimes I would go down there and work past midnight, and if I got 6 rides late at night I'd try to make sure I spent as close to 12 hours online that day without going over. Or I'd go online at midnight and then later in the day go to the big city, knowing I could easily do 12 rides in 6 hours.

I live in an area that's relatively remote, but they'd still get me sometimes by sending me requests in the middle of the night, often repeat requests. One night I got 2 or 3 requests from 25 minutes away that I slept through. I ended the day with a 72% acceptance rate, 75% was required. Meaning, I had accepted 18 of 25 requests, and if I had gotten one less request, it would have been 18 or 24 for 75% and I'd have gotten the guarantee.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Uber eats just arrived in my city and the guarantee says you have to do 1 trip per hour (3 hour block) and accept 80% of requests so I guess that means you can't just do 3 quickly and log off?


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

^You will only be paid for the exact amount of time you are logged in. If you log in for 1 hr only (60 minutes on the dot) and do three short trips and those trips GROSS less than the guarantee rate. Then your hourly rate will be the GROSS guaranteed rate for that 60 minutes. It would be better to stay logged in for 180 minutes and move to an area outside of the ping radius. That way you are not getting a ping and you are still doing 1 delivery per hour average AND you are getting the guaranteed rate for 3 total hours.


----------

